

Sandy ConEd Explosion (starts  3:10) - thiagodotfm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAqYZ433TeQ&sns=tw

======
tehwebguy
For anyone else wondering ConEd is Consolidated Edison Inc, a power company.

No real news details yet but photos and tweets are being aggregated here:
[http://gothamist.com/2012/10/29/lower_manhattan_loses_power_...](http://gothamist.com/2012/10/29/lower_manhattan_loses_power_after_p.php)

